# Islabike Cnoc 14 Lenker verstellen?



## Vreni22 (27. März 2012)

Hallo kann mir jemand sagen ob ich beim Islabike Cnoc 14 den Lenker höher stellen kann?
Hab letztes Jahr das Cnoc 14 für meine Tochter gekauft und jetzt paasen die propertionen nicht mehr!

lg
vreni22


----------



## bwholo75 (27. März 2012)

Vreni22 schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir jemand sagen ob ich beim Islabike Cnoc 14 den Lenker höher stellen kann?
> Hab letztes Jahr das Cnoc 14 für meine Tochter gekauft und jetzt paasen die propertionen nicht mehr!
> 
> lg
> vreni22



Hi vreni,

wenn ich nicht völlig irre musst du die kleine Gummikappe in der Mitte rausknibbeln (quasi da am Vorbau) und dann mit einem Imbus die Schraube lösen! Dann kannst du den Lenker hochziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huhue (27. März 2012)

Mann kann den Vorbau genau um 10mm höher setzten, indem mann den Ahead Spacer über dem Vorbau einfach drunter einbaut. Dann ist allerdings schluss und ein größeres Bike muss angeschafft werden!

Greetz Daniel


----------

